# Bad Idea of the day



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here kitty kitty 
Video: Crazy: Tourists In Thailand Playing With Wild Tigers!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody else think this is a bad idea?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

pretty bad


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Darwin at work. I'm guessing that those are some pretty well fed tigers.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

My tabby cat is bigger, he beats up dogs... 

Seriously, what the heck!!! notice very few men in there, they send the wives in, honest honey, I love you now go play with the hungry tigers, they'll love you just like I do


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

aparently from the text beside the video , this is from the temple of the tigers in thailand...

and i guess it is a tourist attraction, put some bags on a stick and go wave it at a tiger.... brilliant

how many besides me wished a lil bit just a lil the chick who shoved the tiger would have gotten mauled... just a bit, you know a darwinian stay in your lane if you will...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to add some new wild tigers to ramp up the adrenaline rush.

I guess this is Thai divorce court or is that marriage counselling?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

umm definitely a bad idea.... wasn't too sure how I felt about this at first, then seeing most of the people were morons, one holding a brick & the lady pushing on the one...I was actually wishing that tiger would've pushed back  
Then I read the comments....good stuff!! But I personally think this is one of the stupidest things I have ever seen....it does say the tigers are wild ....right? Tame, wild, or whatever....pretty crappy to see


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Another Bad Idea of the day... wonder if it taste like chicken...

Crazy Man Bites Cobra on MSN Video


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Every fiber of my being was hoping that dude got bit, some people SMH, do you think his high school career counselor played a roll in this profession lol...



bcorchidguy said:


> Another Bad Idea of the day... wonder if it taste like chicken...
> 
> Crazy Man Bites Cobra on MSN Video


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe his wife thought it was a good thing for him to try seeing as she went and played with the Tigers

Douglas


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

The first thing I thought when I saw this was that those bags are around the size of the torsos of the people waving them. Some are even pink like the shirts most of the people are wearing! I'm surprised how well the tigers are sticking to the bags and avoiding the people...

So yes this seems like a terrible idea!


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Those tigers are not wild... they raise them from cubs and train them you can even go on walks with them bottle feed cubs and lots of other stuff too check this website out TIGERS at TIGER Temple Tours Thailand Tiger Temple Floating Market Death Railway Hellfire Pass

I would love to go check that place out( although i dont agree with the girl pushing the tiger around with a brick)


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

This is crazy, however who hasn't waved things in the face of a kitten to watch them frolick. But it does border on going to far especially that one girl. Absolutley insane to do with tigers no matter how tame if you ask me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

damn you can do all kinds of stuff with a tiger, you read the part after you have tired the tiger out you can hand wash your tiger, lmao I hope a tired tiger would want a bath... what if it just wanted to eat your face first lol


AcidFear said:


> Those tigers are not wild... they raise them from cubs and train them you can even go on walks with them bottle feed cubs and lots of other stuff too check this website out TIGERS at TIGER Temple Tours Thailand Tiger Temple Floating Market Death Railway Hellfire Pass
> 
> I would love to go check that place out( although i dont agree with the girl pushing the tiger around with a brick)


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

i just found this brutal video on youtube of the thailand tigers you would have to be pretty stupid to pull a tigers tail... Thailand Tigers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats messed up stuff.. 
come to thailand , come see our tigers, kinda sad people worldwide dont see the big picture, 
I watched a huge documentary on the begining stages of harvesting cocaine and how it is transformed from the plant and how crude of a process it is from start to end , and the wastes from this process are dumped directly just off in the forest somewhere and they make there way to the waterways. there was this crazy dark orange chemical slurry that was dumped at one point and it was raining and they followed this rust coloured mess all the way down to a pool where a bunch of fish were dead in the water .. it was pretty nasty . and to think some of these places are home to some of the fish I have or have had in tanks in my house.. thing that i have sought out because they are so cool and these drug cartels are destroying there own homes.

the guy on the commentary was saying the harder the military pushes to fight the war on drugs the farther and deeper into the rainforest these cartel slaves basically have to make this stuff so in a way the way on these drugs is actually a contributing factor in the destruction of there wildlife... and this is one thing.. think of all the f'd up practices there are scary stuff is all im saying ..

and on a side note, you gotta be half crazy to be yanking on a tigers tail in the first place... reminds me of something Katt Williams said about tigers but it isnt appropriate for the site..

but you should google it and see *Katt williams KILLED BY A TIGER* *contains explicit language*


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yet another gem from thailand


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they go hard in thailand lol,


----------

